# List of Heresies



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 8, 2007)

David Dickson's _Truth's Victory Over Error_ includes _An alphabetical List of the proper and patronymic Names of the Authors of the old and late Heretics, confuted in the foregoing Treatise_, which is a very useful reference (the 2007 BOT edition lacks page references, but the 2002 PAP edition includes them, which is a nice bonus). 

Abraham Hellenbroek's _A Specimen of Divine Truths_ has a _Compendium of the Principal Errors of Those that are Outside the Reformed Church_.

Robert Baillie wrote _A dissuasive from the errours of the time vvherein the tenets of the principall sects, especially of the independents, are drawn together in one map, for the most part in the words of their own authours, and their maine principles are examined by the touch-stone of the Holy Scriptures_.

What are some other Reformed resources listing the various heresies throughout the history of the Christian Church?


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 8, 2007)

Harold O.J. Brown's book, Heresies.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 12, 2007)

William Lyford, _The Instructed Christian_

1647 London Testimony


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Amyaldianism not heresy?*

Concerning heresy, I was fascinated recently to read in an article by Richard Muller that John Cameron, Moise Amyraut and the French Saumur school were *not* to be classed as heretics or outside the bounds of the Reformed faith. That's because their position (which according to Muller is greatly misunderstood) is easily compatible with Dort.

Here's Muller's radical conclusion:

'This [John Cameron's covenantal] pattern has major implications for understanding the Salmurian soteriology. It indicates a covenantal or federal continuity with Reformed predestinarianism that has been left unexamined in discussions of hypothetical universalism. Against, Moltmann's assessment, it offers an element of the Salmurian theology *that presses it away from rather than toward Arminianism*; and against Armstrong's thesis, it demonstrates the point, recognized even by seventeenth-century opponents of Amyralidianism like Francis Turretin, namely, *that views of Cameron and his Salmurian successors were not heresy and, like it or not, were consciously framed to stand within the confessionalism of the Canons of Dort*. In the specific case of Cameron's covenantal thought, it ought to be understood not as a protest against various developments in Reformed theology but rather an integral part of the rather fluid and variegated history of early Reformed covenantal thought. (Richard Muller, "John Cameron and Covenant Theology" in _MJT_ 17 (2006):11-56pp. 36-37)'

Wow!


----------



## reformedman (Aug 13, 2007)

Why was the heresies thread closed? There's quite a few more that could be added. 

Any chance of a moderator reopening it?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 13, 2007)

Dunno of the chances of reopening. Which thread?


----------



## reformedman (Aug 13, 2007)

According to the first post, it points to a list of heresies. That Listing of the heresies is a good thing to keep open, I personally don't see why any thread would be closed in the first place. Sometimes, new people come in and have a point of view to share with others, so they reopen or rebump the thread which then brings a further clarification of a conversation. Just a thought.

But anyway, why don't we continue to add to that heresies thread?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 13, 2007)

reformedman said:


> According to the first post, it points to a list of heresies. That Listing of the heresies is a good thing to keep open, I personally don't see why any thread would be closed in the first place. Sometimes, new people come in and have a point of view to share with others, so they reopen or rebump the thread which then brings a further clarification of a conversation. Just a thought.
> 
> But anyway, why don't we continue to add to that heresies thread?


Ah, sorry. We discussed this some back when we put in the expire rules, and concluded rather than leaving all threads open, if an old thread was of interest it could be linked to as was done, or start a new thread, part deux if you will.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 13, 2007)

reformedman said:


> According to the first post, it points to a list of heresies. That Listing of the heresies is a good thing to keep open, I personally don't see why any thread would be closed in the first place. Sometimes, new people come in and have a point of view to share with others, so they reopen or rebump the thread which then brings a further clarification of a conversation. Just a thought.
> 
> But anyway, why don't we continue to add to that heresies thread?



The closing of old threads is purposeful. You can find the reasons I posted when we decided to implement it. For every thread that might benefit from leaving it open, there are probably 9 others that really confuse people when they are re-opened after lying dormant for months.

As I explained in the reasons I gave when we implemented this, a forum is a conversational more than an article format. Certain discussions take on the tenor of the time they occured. It is entirely possible that some discussions that occured 3 years ago might have participants that are no longer "in the room" or may have even completely changed their view. 

I've seen threads where a person responded to a 2 year old post where it appeared they didn't even realize that the post was really old. In such cases, it takes me a while to figure out that it is a resurrected thread myself. There is always an awkwardness about starting up really old threads yet again that is easier to sense than to describe.

And, as I said when I implemented the vBulletin mod that automatically closed a thread after 3 months of inactivity, a person need merely ask (politely) to open a thread back up so they can post on it again.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 13, 2007)

Frank -- See the previous announcement concerning the closure of old threads here.


----------

